# 17 weeks old / 4 months!



## melo.rufus (Jun 24, 2016)

Little update on Rufus! He is now 17 weeks old, vaccinated and 90% housetrained. He still can't control his bladder when we come back home after a work day  He is 16 pounds and we think he is going to be a big cockapoo for an American cocker mix. 

Here he is: 



He loves going on walks. I really hope I can find a way to train him to run with me


----------



## Pebblepip (Sep 21, 2016)

Aw, he is just gorgeous!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Do you make a fuss over him right when you come home? Better to just ignore him for the first few minutes and then calmly take him outside to pee.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My Lexi used to do that. I got her to stop by having her sit when I got home. I brought treats in my purse. And got them out before I got home. Then I would immediately as for a sit and wait a bit to get her to calm down. Treat and then immediately go out for pee break. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

